# Safer's "End All" bug spray...



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 2, 2014)

So last night I stopped at my hydro store, as I've had beginning issues (3-4 weeks so far) of Thrips in my veg. I treated twice with Neem Oil sprays (rather cooked my plants actually  ) and it seems they are still kickin around weeks after treatment. So I got Azamax last night and this Safer End All stuff. Hydro store guy said it kills on contact and helps prevent. Has a couple different thing than the Azamax. First, last night, I did a treatment of Azamax when I got home and will wait 9 days or so and treat them again. I bought the Safer's stuff just to have something ELSE to combat them with if two rounds of Azamax doesn't work. 


Anyone ever used this stuff? Any and all thoughts please :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone at all?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2014)

I may have the same or similar stuff. It is "Safer's" but not sure if it is "end all" or not but I do recall that it has neem and some other stuff. I think its supposed to fight fungus as well as bugs. I haven't had enough issues with bugs to know how it works.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for checking in HP :aok:


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have used it for years for several different reasons on several different plants, works good for its intended purpose, its available in a concentrate ans is much cheaper than the ready to use spray.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice, thanks Dman! 

I just bought the ready to use, as I have a rather small setup here (in my opinion) and a premixed bottle will give me 2-3 full applications... and it was less than ten bucks hah  

Great to know you've used it. Have you notice the use of it with Thrips before? That's what I'm battling.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2014)

It will work on thrip if you follow the directions perfectly and spray perfectly. After three or more uses some bugs will get immune to it.


----------

